
Show HN: We uses AI to help businesses find domain names - saeed4bbasi
https://deepnamer.com/
======
saeed4bbasi
The platform is built based on a deep learning-based architecture, which uses
the most advanced natural language processing algorithms. To find a domain
name, users simply need to input a list of keywords that describe their
company. The AI model then suggests a list of available names that relate to
the business. Users are then able to browse the list and choose one or
multiple names that they feel are the best fit. Once this is done, they can
purchase the domains, or simply share the list with other members of their
team. The DeepNamer team even used their impressive AI algorithm to find their
own completely unique name that is the perfect fit for their business.

